# Wilfa and game of Coffee



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, about 10 days later the Wilfa grinder has just arrived from Finland from Slurp coffee. Have unpacked it and will try it out this afternoon. It looks remarkably sturdy for such a small outlay

  

  

At the same time, a cheap kilo of coffee turned up that was the subject of a brief discussion last week from Game of Coffee. Will christen the Wilfa with a Moka Pot this afternoon.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Are you grinding in Finnish there?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Toasted Warburton's Teacake as an accompaniment?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Missy said:


> Are you grinding in Finnish there?


Finnish... I dont think he has started yet


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I suppose he will be finished pretty quick if he thinks it's got the power to grind a moka pot... Even the aluminium one is a little sturdier than coffee beans.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Missy said:


> Are you grinding in Finnish there?


I wondered as well till I realised that the more you turn the dial, the more it reveals a word. As opposed to numbering the grind, the name it, espresso, aeropress, steal etc etc. used it once. really simple. Delightful container to catch the grind with a channelled side to assist in getting the grinds into whatever you want. More people need to buy this. I think it may turn out to be one of the finds of the year.

I used it on an aeropress setting for the Moka using those cheap beans in the picture. It proved quite nice with no sludge. I have a new gas hob and there mock is too small for it so I spilt some of the contents!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

How much was it delivered in the end?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Steal? I feel further coffee education coming on...


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

My grinder also arrived today. Supping my first Aeropress now. The grind was fanatically consistent compared to my old Delonghi. More sweetness in my Ethiopian beans too. I'm guessing things will get better as I read somewhere that the grinder will benefit from "seasoning"? Preferably with cheap beans. Personally, I'm just going to use my usual beans & will therefore have a better chance of gauging things. Still unsure of how to clean it. I used to clean my DeLonghi with a pastry brush.

But, as has been said, a very sturdy & well made but of kit & great customer service. E-mailing to keep me in the loop. Yep, definitely one of the "finds of the year".


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Ive had mine delivered. Just got to wait for next Wednesday to get home and try it


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

James811 said:


> Ive had mine delivered. Just got to wait for next Wednesday to get home and try it


You will be impressed!


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

It's my first machine grinder so I'm hoping so







thinking of getting an espresso machine but not sure it'll be fine enough


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Mr DFK has kindly said he'll try it and see how it goes so I'll know soon enough


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

James811 said:


> Mr DFK has kindly said he'll try it and see how it goes so I'll know soon enough


Let us know your thoughts.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm very happy with mine as well. Grinds quite evenly and there is minimum retention/ clumping, so I can rotate beans very easily. Also posted a thread about this







http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?30967-Wilfa-WSCG-2-Svart-Nymalt-grinder

It feels to me miles ahead of any other grinder in same price range / form factor.

For cleaning, you can take off the hopper and the top burr comes off easily. I've been using the second R in Aeropress for my Hario. For Aeropress, you probably want a little bit finer.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks. Yet to have a proper play around with it, so will be tinkering over the coming days.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I tried eton the finest grinder settings which is named Moka. Bearing in mind the burrs need seasoning a little. The grind looked nice and consistent but did not have the powdery feel but certainly was not granular. I tried two shots, with a light tamp then a much firmer one. Both were gushers but, with a bit of practice I think I could improve on them. Will run some beans through and try to pull espresso again in a couple of weeks. Will stick with brewed for the moment.

I still think this is one of the most exciting budget grinders I have seen.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@dfk41 forgive me - but is this marketed as a " filter grinder " - does it claim to go to espresso at all ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nope, no claims for espresso but a couple of people messaged and asked so I obliged


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Nope, no claims for espresso but a couple of people messaged and asked so I obliged


Interesting to see how it does - If it struggles with tour darker roast for espresso it won't get near a medium to light ..


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tbh, I have other grinders for espresso so it bothers me not, but, for brewed, it excites me. It may not be an EK but......


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> How much was it delivered in the end?


I believe rom Slurp they are 100 euros delivered now. They are available over here for £95 plus postage from Workshop


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Sweeeeeeeeet!

Cute little thing. Its like a low-spec'd Sage.

Should be handy for Behmor etc if you don't like manual grinding.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, for fear of sounding boring, I am still well impressed. I have not had coffee from my Nota today but drunk 3 Moka pots using the Wilfa. Really simple to use. What you put in seems to mostly come out. No sludge in the cup...U hope no one else buys one!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

When are you trying the beans?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> When are you trying the beans?


I have about 4 cups left in the hopper and they were only roasted on the 8th, so in the next day or so. I cannot wait!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Spoke to soon! Used mine 4 times & it's refusing to grind now!!


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Make sure the basket is in fully otherwise it won't start.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Cheers. Will check everything again tomorrow!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

the_partisan said:


> Make sure the basket is in fully otherwise it won't start.


Tried everything to no avail! Gutted!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jez H said:


> Tried everything to no avail! Gutted!


Have you done all the obvious things? Mine came with a 2 pin plug but I have an adapter that is 13 amp. I know a lot of the 2 pin adapters are for toothbrushes and shavers and are only 3 amp. Can you check that out?


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Have you done all the obvious things? Mine came with a 2 pin plug but I have an adapter that is 13 amp. I know a lot of the 2 pin adapters are for toothbrushes and shavers and are only 3 amp. Can you check that out?


Thanks. Yep, checked & it's a 13 amp. Really not sure what to do next. It's driving me nuts!


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I would check the adapter / get a new one. Is there a fuse on the adapter?

I highly doubt something would go wrong with the motor after only 4 uses..


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Now in anxious about trying mine out haha. Surely if it's only a few days old you can contact them and send it back for a replacement?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

another daft thought. if the grind display is in the furthest left position, I believe that also deactivates it. Try gently turning the hopper from one extreme to the other trying it at different intervals. Also check that the collection tray is in properly. perhaps a bean or something has lodged stopping it from inserting fully. And one last useless tip, is to make sure you have not knocked the timer dial to zero!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

the_partisan said:


> I highly doubt something would go wrong with the motor after only 4 uses..





James811 said:


> Now in anxious about trying mine out haha. Surely if it's only a few days old you can contact them and send it back for a replacement?


I think it was pointed out recently that often the very earliest days of a new item are the most dangerous. Probably it's just something slightly awry here but you never know. It's also too easy to jump to saying something is poor quality because we can see one item has gone wrong (maybe), whereas actually they could have thousands happily in use, which we'll never hear (read) about.

Just some probably obvious thoughts.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I don't think anyone has insinuated it seems poor quality


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

The Workshop supplied version comes with 3-pin UK plug apparently


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I can confirm that it does @NickdeBug as its where I got mine from


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. Tried everything, including a new 13 amp fuse in my UK adaptor. A new adaptor seems worth a try. Slurp have said they will happily replace it if there's a problem. It will be a long wait for a replacement however & back to the DeLonghi......


----------



## Mike_J_Smith (May 21, 2015)

Does anyone have the experience to compare this against the Baratza Encore for brewed? Hankering after a dedicated brewed grinder. The ~£40 difference isn't a concern (get me), so just thoughts on pros / cons / which one is "best".


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Baratza Encore is about 3 times price of WSCG-2 here in Denmark (£150 vs £50) so I don't know if it's a fair comparison. Both have similar size conical burrs I believe, but the encore might have more settings for adjustment. I haven't used encore but would be interesting to know how much clumping/static and retention it has. WSCG-2 has almost no retention (measured 0.2g) and I don't get any static at all or clumping so it works amazingly well with single dosing. The form factor is also slightly smaller. Eitherway I think they will both make excellent brew coffee.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Not an adaptor problem. All packaged up & ready to be returned! Slurp say it's the first one they have heard of just to stop working!


----------



## Mike_J_Smith (May 21, 2015)

The price difference is not so great here in the UK; appears to be around £95 vs £140, so not enough of a difference to worry about. If I could get it for £50, then that would be nice!

So far, the Wilfa seems pretty good. Minimal retention is a plus, so is grind consistency.

Im not worried about espresso level grinds, so I guess clumping would be less of a worry.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Big shout out to Slurp. Having tried absolutely everything, my Wilfa is still refusing to work. Slurp are sending me out a replacement today & told me to not bother even sending the old one back! I do like good customer service. Fingers crossed this time......


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

That's great to hear! I might order some coffee from them too some time. I'm curious, what grind setting everyone uses for V60 with this grinder?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

the_partisan said:


> That's great to hear! I might order some coffee from them too some time. I'm curious, what grind setting everyone uses for V60 with this grinder?


Just for clarity for mean wilfa and not game of coffee ?


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Just for clarity for mean wilfa and not game of coffee ?


Yes I mean the Wilfa grinder.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

the_partisan said:


> That's great to hear! I might order some coffee from them too some time. I'm curious, what grind setting everyone uses for V60 with this grinder?


The cheeky side of me is hoping they'll throw some in with my replacement grinder!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just as a last, late thought.......this morning mine was dead. I checked the obvious like hopper, collection box, fuse, then realised I must have knocked the on off switch on the back to off!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks, but did check that too!! Awaiting my new one. How are you getting on with it? And did you get yours from Slurp? Just wondering if it's a European plug problem?


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I'm home from offshore in 2 days. Can't wait to start having a play about with it. No idea where to start for chemex and aeropress. Guess it's all part of the fun







the experimenting


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Turn the dial to the 2nd "r" of the word Aeropress, apparently!!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jez H said:


> Thanks, but did check that too!! Awaiting my new one. How are you getting on with it? And did you get yours from Slurp? Just wondering if it's a European plug problem?


Mine came from Slurp, but once I realised I had switched it off at the back, probably when moving it, all is well. I have only used it a handful of times but it seems very capable....especially for the asking price!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

The grind consistency is incredible. Certainly compared to what I am used to!


----------

